# Rented P22



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I went to the range today with my wife and rented a P22 for her to shoot and for myself to play with. It was her first time shooting a gun. It is so small that she refused to shoot it after 20 rounds and no she does not have freakishly large hands. She said it was just way to small for her hands and did not feel comfortable with the gun. She did feel a lot more comfortable with my Ruger P94. I also had the same thoughts on the size of the P22. My hands are smaller and just could not get real comfortable with it. It shot fairly well no FTF or FTE. The rear sight seemed bent and caused the gun to shoot high and right. 

I also had a problem with the slide lock. When I would put in the magazine with a little force the slide would release. I told the range and they took it off the line and gave it to the gunsmith.

I'm not knocking this gun. It did go bang every time the trigger was pulled and god knows how many thousands of rounds have been put through it. Just not my thing. I guess thats why we have so many choices.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just wanted to state to you and others that i understand what you are saying
i have about 600 rounds thru my p22 with no failures at all with CCI minimags but....

i have yet to learn trigger control on the gun!
the laser is sighted in at 25 feet and all my shots are right on in height but off to the side.
Upon further review and discussion I started concentrating on the proper part of my finger and where it should be against the trigger.
Wallaha- this is not comfortable.....maybe this gun is too small for me?

Maybe that is why Ruger MkIII's are so popular and preferred


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

try the larger backstrap.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a Mark III w/bull barrel and a P22. My wife does not like the P22 at all but she likes the Ruger. For some reason it is believed that women will prefer a smaller handgun. Small handguns are not fun to shoot and hard to hit consistantly. Try a medium frame auto.


----------

